# Curled fins?



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

So today i was in walmart and wanted to check the bettas to see if there were any i could save. For the most part, MOST of them were not in horrible shape - minus about 3. Anyways I decided on this smaller orangish colored one with some fin rot going on. 

I know how to treat fin rot. However, the two fins that hang down under the one's he uses to swim with are curled. And the top fin hangs over like the whale's did in the movie free willie. What causes this? Is it something to be concerned about? I think he is a veiltail but i'm not sure.

I just got him tonight. I do not know what the water parameters for walmart were. I did test his ammonia and it was .50 in his cup.

Currently he is in a 1 gallon, unheated tank. its so damn hot in here the water is about 81 without a heater on.:evil:


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

the curled fins are usually a sign of lots of ammonia.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Strange. One of my three bettas have curled fins but I know there's no ammonia as they have always been this way even before I transported them to a bigger tank.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

My sister's VT has curled fins too. Like, all of his fins are curled on the end. The two that hang down in the front, his tail is curled on the very, very bottom, his dorsal fin is curled on the ends, and his anal fin curls at the back end too. It's weird. It's always been like that, since the day she got him. It's been a couple months.


----------



## Genesis (May 23, 2011)

Genesis' top fin tends to be curled as well, and has been since I got him a week ago.
Honestly, his top fin is exactly how Tiki described it--it hangs over like Free Willie's, haha. But when he swims or flares, it uncurls.

I think it may just be how Genesis' top fin is. I don't know about yours though, Tiki. D:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

As long as it isn't something deadly, I can deal with curled fins.

A while back i think I read someplace that really hard water can cause fins to curl in CT's so maybe that's the issue? Even though he is not a crown tail. Although I have really hard water and my other 2 bettas never had this issue.

you cant really see the curl in this pic, but here is the new guy.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

betta4ever said:


> the curled fins are usually a sign of lots of ammonia.


It is usually associated with hard water actually, from what I have heard.


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> It is usually associated with hard water actually, from what I have heard.


I've heard both, but seeing as they said he was in a ammonia full cup, I said it was probably from that.


----------

